# Freesat HD in Cork



## Squonk (14 Oct 2008)

Anybody know where I can get a Freesat HD box in Cork? Possibly with installation. Just to avoid confusion, I'm not talking about free-to-air or freeview but true Freesat HD as defined here www.freesat.co.uk  i.e. a full EPG, HD channels etc - Thanks.


----------



## pup (15 Oct 2008)

Hi Squonk,  I think you will have to go across the border and pick up a freesat decoder and get someone locally to put up the disk. There is only two HD channels. They broadcast 1080i and not true hd 1080p.


----------



## chipie (15 Oct 2008)

www.iwantabox.com
i was only looking at one tonite..seems like der are plenty of staions on them


----------



## Squonk (15 Oct 2008)

Thanks for that link...I also found one here http://www.satellite.ie/acatalog/Freesat_HD_Box.html


----------



## z105 (15 Oct 2008)

BBC and ITV are on HD 1080i, but Channel 4 are soon to go HD on the freesat as their contract ends with Sky at end of October. Film4 and Film4 +1 are due to go HD early next year apparentely.


----------



## Technologist (19 Oct 2008)

chipie said:


> www.iwantabox.com
> i was only looking at one tonite..seems like der are plenty of staions on them


I wouldn't touch that site with a bargepole. 

Find a reliable source for Freesat HD boxes such as Irish web sites (satellite.ie, freesat.ie etc) or Argos in Northern Ireland.

But, it might be a good idea to wait for Freesat HD boxes with PVR features, coming soon.


----------



## Marantze (20 Oct 2008)

Technologist said:


> I wouldn't touch that site with a bargepole.
> 
> Find a reliable source for Freesat HD boxes such as Irish web sites (satellite.ie, freesat.ie etc) or Argos in Northern Ireland.
> 
> But, it might be a good idea to wait for Freesat HD boxes with PVR features, coming soon.


I have done business with iwantabox.com and found them to be great to deal with over a two year period


----------



## Technologist (21 Oct 2008)

marantze said:
			
		

> I have done business with iwantabox.com and found them to be great to deal with over a two year period



I cannot think of any legitimate use for the cable boxes they sell.


----------



## Marantze (23 Oct 2008)

Technologist said:


> I cannot think of any legitimate use for the cable boxes they sell.



Who said I purchased Cable boxes from them, I did not say that,what I said was that I done some business with them,and I found them to be very good and professional at what they do.


----------



## mik_da_man (29 Oct 2008)

Maplins in Blackpool sell the boxes you require


----------



## Squonk (30 Oct 2008)

I see now that Tesco are selling freesat boxes and installation under the name "sat4free". The price is EUR300 for a standard box + dish+installation or pay an extra EUR100 for the HD version. See [broken link removed]


----------



## Pique318 (31 Oct 2008)

Technologist said:


> I cannot think of any legitimate use for the cable boxes they sell.


Um, watching cable TV ?


----------



## z105 (6 Nov 2008)

> €260.




You can get them in Argos or Dixons in Newry for Stg 150.00 if you know anyone heading that direction of course?

You will need a GB postcode to operate this Humax HD box too, any one will do.


----------

